# Anybody like pecan wood?



## packrat

Was at Ace Hardware with the wife who was buying plants or something.  Happened to need wood chunks and they had some on sale.  Just used up the last of my apple chips, so I thought I'd try something new.  Choice was either mesquite or pecan.  I chose the pecan.  Has anybody used it a lot?  What is it like?  Anything it's particularly good smoking with?  Thanks.


----------



## squeezy

Have only used it briefly ... but it was wonderful!!!!  I reccomend using it for chicken and any kind of fish ....
It is very mild and therefore suitable for anything that calls for a subtle smoke.


----------



## bigal

Msmith told me it was the best and I thought a mix of pecan and mesquite was the best.  Pecan is now my #1 choice and I like to mix mesquite in w/it.  A pecan/mesquite mix has an awsome smell.  I only use those two and love it on everything.  

Great choice!  Did you get a pallet of it?  If not I know there is plenty of pecan down in se ks, Baxter Springs area.  As soon as I get me a stick burner I'm gonna head over there, do some fish'n w/some friends and bring home a car trailer full of pecan wood.

Let us know how you like it and stop by SC when you go see the inlaws.  I always have beer and we can smoke somethin'.  We have a bucket calf that I'm ready to cut up anytime now...................mean little _________!


----------



## msmith

Yes sir I am a pecan wood man all the way. Never used the chunks all I use is splits, just make sure it is not green.


----------



## low&slow

I use a lot of pecan wood. Probably because where my house sits used to be a pecan orchard. So anytime I or my neighbors trim our trees, I always keep it and let it age for awhile.
I was shopping for groceries the other day and I decided to try something new, so I bought a bag of apple wood. I'm gonna use it this weekend if its not still raining. I think you'll like pecan.


----------



## packrat

Sound like I'll like the pecan then!  Smoking for 15-20 people on next Saturday (my 30th birthday!), and will be most likely doing some ribs, pulled pork, and salmon.  My uncle and aunt live in Miami, OK--only maybe 30 minutes from Baxter Springs, so I'll have to look into getting it down there if I like it.  Going to Hays this weekend for Memorial Day (and can't use my smoker all weekend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ), but I don't think we'll make it that far west.  Have to take a rain check.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Take care.


----------



## gypsyseagod

pecan rocks- if ya can - being in kansas, oak for heat & length & pecan for taste.


----------



## teacup13

and you will like apple, that is my wood of choice, mind you i have been smoking alot with hickory lately...

if you get a chance, try some maple (if you havent already)...imparts a nice sweet smokey flavor


----------



## zapper

Pecan is my second favorite after plain old fashioned Hickory. I have also heard tell of using the Pecan shells or whole nuts, but never tried it, seems like that might give off bitter smoke. It is getting a little harder to find folks willing to part with it though, it does take like sixty years to make a good batch of the stuff.


----------



## billyq

I just started using pecan beause I had not been able to find where I live.  I tried it once, then saw that some of the chunks I got were moldy so I threw them out.  Goona have to get some more.  I really like cherry too.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I don't know if anyone uses the similar threads at the very bottom of the page but I have learned to love them...

I just looked at the bottom of this post and there is several similar threads on using pecan shells.. one of them has several folks attesting to the fact that pecan shells are ok to use.

Here is one of the threads from "down under" (very bottom of page):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=817


----------



## gypsyseagod

in texas pecan is premium(east texas -no mesquite) in the old days.. campfires were made w/ scrub oak, spanish moss & pecan hulls- eat the nut burn the hulls  or soak the hulls-you never cooked out or camped unless ya used scrub oak & pecan hulls or soaked pecan hulls in yer coffee...not in a coffee pot but in a cast iron dutch oven.


----------



## chris_harper

i use oak, pecan, mesquite, and  silver maple.  mesquite is my favorite. i get all my wood free, i just have to cut it and split it myself.


----------



## hawgheaven

My favorite is apple. I'd like to try the pecan, but I can't find it around these parts...


----------



## larry maddock

I ROAMED AROUND EAST TEXAS AND THE  I 10 CORRIDOR THEN UP I 35
IN THE HILL COUNTRY--FOR MANY YEARS....

THE 1ST PRIZE BRISKET sandwich had mesquite...
i dont know if the great sauce at goodes made it #1

the #2 prize brisket sandwich went to a cajun quick stop that used only pecan...---man it was great.--sauce just o k ...

you will like the pecan..

some folks tell me a 50/50 pecan and apple is nice...


----------



## teacup13

my fav is also apple and i cant find it round these parts either...


----------



## squeezy

Here in Ontario, I can get pecan chips at our local hardware store.


----------



## low&slow

Maple sounds very good. I never thought of maple before. Ill have to look for some next time I'm at the store. Thanks.


----------



## texan

We've got probably 100+ pecan trees at my in-laws farm.  We probably have two or three chords split at any given time.  I've been using it for years in place of hickory or mesquite.  Another trick I congered up several years back was saving the hulls when I crack pecans.  When I cook on the charcoal grill on the patio, I'll take a handfull of hulls and soak them as you would hickory or mesquite chips.  Then when the coals are ready, I drain the water and sprinkle them over.  That will make a steak very flavorable, indeed.

I still use mesquite when cooking the dove or fajitas, but the pecan is my 'go-to' wood for smoking.


----------



## smoker21

Someone mentioned not to use green Pecan wood.  I just cut up a downed limb. Why do I want to wait for it to dry?

Thanks all.

JD


----------



## txbdyguard

I have several pecan trees on the property.  One that was 3' on the stump blew over and I cut some of the trunk in 6" slabs and then spilt it up.  when the slabs are only 6" thick you can almost bust them with a hammer.  I said almost.  Easy to spilt and I use it for pork, turkey, brisket, and chicken.  Does great.


----------



## bhawkins

Smoker21 The reason you let your wood dry out is because the sap in the tree will cause cresote and bad tastes. If you are picking dropped limbs up from the ground they should already be dry enough to use.


----------



## txbdyguard

My trunk pieces are stacked and drying right now.


----------



## shonuffdreday

Has anyone tried pecan wood with apple wood? I love pecan but have never tried the apple. I imagine that apple would add a mild, sweet flavor!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Shonuffdreday said:


> Has anyone tried pecan wood with apple wood? I love pecan but have never tried the apple. I imagine that apple would add a mild, sweet flavor!


I've used pecan/apple, pecan/cherry, and all three in trio...great on pork shoulder cuts, chops, loins and ribs. For beef, the pecan/cherry blend seems to carry itself a little better than with apple,,,apple seems a bit too sweet in the background for the stronger flavors of most beef cuts, but for the milder cuts would do fine.

Apple/pecan is very good with poultry, but if you want to kick it up a little, add a touch of hickory...not a lot, maybe 10-15% of your total smoke wood...gives just a little sharpness up front, the apple coming in soon after with a nice sweet flavor, then pecan bringing up the rear with that wildly enticing aroma and flavor...nice combo for birds.

Oh, pecan/cherry/hickory has a great snappy flavor from the hickory, a deeper fruit flavor from the cherry and that pungent aroma and slightly nutty flavor you love so much. I've used this with pork shoulder cuts and most beef...GREAT with brisket!

If you have hickory, cherry, apple and pecan, you can do some pretty awesome blends of smoke for just about anything...I've even gone as far as pecan/cherry on a few milder fish such as tilapia or cod...light smoke of course...not at all what you would expect from hot-smoked fish, but unique and interesting, in a good way. I don't have alder for fish, so I played with smoke more than once.

Play the fields with your smoke woods, though...you may have different tastes than myself and many others, but what I mentioned above is based on my personal experiences.

Great smokes to ya!

Eric


----------



## so ms smoker

A pecan apple mix is my favorite for pork and chicken!

   Mike


----------



## themole

I know I'm a little late to this tread, so I would like to suggest something for those looking for pecan shells to smoke with. We used bags & bags of pecan shells at the power plant I retired from. They were used for the purpose of sending them through the turbine blades to clean them for efficiency. They are also used as blasting media by sandblasting companies.

I don't know where you would purchase them, but this could be a good lead on where to begin. Find out where the media blasters purchase theirs.

Just a thought.


----------



## kevin terry

If you do the Pecan mixture do you add together or start with hardwood then add fruit wood.


----------



## stripernut

Smoker21 said:


> Someone mentioned not to use green Pecan wood.  I just cut up a downed limb. Why do I want to wait for it to dry?


Pecan is in the same genus as the hickories, and is a preferred smoking wood here in Alabama where it is grown commercially for nut production. We use it green or dry with great results. Smoke on, Wes.













pecan.jpg



__ stripernut
__ Jun 26, 2013


----------



## akhap

BHawkins said:


> Smoker21 The reason you let your wood dry out is because the sap in the tree will cause cresote and bad tastes. If you are picking dropped limbs up from the ground they should already be dry enough to use.



Sorry, but the fact is those creosote compounds are exactly what folks are smoking flesh for...  It preserves the fish and whatnot by creating an environment that fungus, molds, and bacteria do not enjoy.

Green wood can produce off tastes, but it is easy to neutralize them.

Do not listen to the dry it "One Year per inch of thickness" rule, as it is bogus in virtually every aspect.  In dry conditions 12" long limb sections of almost any wood will be bone dry in just a bit over a month.
art


----------



## cliffcarter

AKhap said:


> Do not listen to the dry it "One Year per inch of thickness" rule, as it is bogus in virtually every aspect. In dry conditions 12" long limb sections of almost any wood will be bone dry in just a bit over a month.
> art


I agree with your first statement, but not the second. After a month or so that 12" limb will be dry on the ends and still have a moisture content of 30%-40% in the center, at least as measured by my moisture meter. Cut the branch into 3" long pieces and your 1 month or so drying time will happen.

BTW it's always nice to see these old threads resurrected, I was a bit surprised to see BigAl's avatar, I didn't know he was a member here.


----------



## stripernut

Themole said:


> I know I'm a little late to this tread, so I would like to suggest something for those looking for pecan shells to smoke with. We used bags & bags of pecan shells at the power plant I retired from. They were used for the purpose of sending them through the turbine blades to clean them for efficiency. They are also used as blasting media by sandblasting companies.
> 
> I don't know where you would purchase them, but this could be a good lead on where to begin. Find out where the media blasters purchase theirs.
> 
> Just a thought.


I'll have to check this out as there are tons of shells left over here each fall from pecan cracking operations. On a somewhat related topic, but not pecan, my bro-in-law works at a distillery in Bardstown, KY and he can get me all the residual wood bungs from when they open aged barrels that I want. These bungs are tulip poplar, I believe, and are soaked in whiskey. Tulip poplar is a low btu wood that produces a light, white smoke. I have used these before, and the scent of the burning whiskey is very pleasant. Bung smoked butts turn out very tasty. Have any of you used whiskey bungs for smoking?

Smoke On,

Wes


----------



## akhap

cliffcarter said:


> I agree with your first statement, but not the second. After a month or so that 12" limb will be dry on the ends and still have a moisture content of 30%-40% in the center, at least as measured by my moisture meter. Cut the branch into 3" long pieces and your 1 month or so drying time will happen.
> 
> BTW it's always nice to see these old threads resurrected, I was a bit surprised to see BigAl's avatar, I didn't know he was a member here.



I should have been a bit more specific... but I stand behind my comment completely.  A 2" limb is going to be almost completely sapwood in most species and water moves much more readily through the grain than against it and it only has to move 6" to reach the surface and evaporate away.  Rule of thumb in the wood drying world is water moves 15 times faster longitudinally than radially.  

Lumber which dries much more slowly than the described limb wood due to increased length and relying on much slower radial and tangential water movement dries in a dry kiln in less than 10 days for most 4/4 lumber.  In high humidity areas, and I assume you must be in one, the wood is only going to go down to 12-15% by air-drying.

There are woods which due to their specific gravity dry or extractives that plug the passageways needed by water to leave will dry very slowly.  White oaks for example or some of the really heavy woods.

More in a little bit...
art


----------



## smoker21

Thanks all for the replies. A couple months outside and I'm good to go.


----------



## cptkirk

I have been using pecan wood chunks for over a year now, prior to that I had used applewood, which is good, but I prefer pecan over hickory, apple and others, I just found more economical 18 inch quarter split pecan to use in my 60 inch Lang smoker,  Happy smokin!


----------



## yfz404

Pecan is what i use for most of everything. It is lighter in flaver and has the best aroma to me. They arent as easy to come by in my neck of the woods though.


----------



## foureyes45

I like to start off with Ozark Oak Lump for a bed of coals and then add Cherry and Pecan...I have a Friend that Gives me Split Pecan age 6 mos or more I'm buying a cord of Cherry wood next week  --Cherry is hard to find in this area for some reason...


----------



## raastros2

Love it!!


----------



## sparkypyro

Pecan/apple combo for my turkeys and chicken. Nothing better than the smell of the 2 together, the entire hood knows what I'm cooking based on the smells filling their homes. The taste is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjlaird

I have a lot of cured pecan wood. Any size you would like. I'm trying to find buyers


----------



## matt g




----------



## matt g




----------



## matt g

Nousbius


----------



## matt g

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## matt g

by green do u mean it hasnt seasoned long enough an how long does it need I got a whole load of it an I'm not that happy with it has weird taste on all meats an like,a little spivey don't know why


----------



## david black

A GOOD SOURCE FOR PECAN SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321290117218?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## addertooth

Green wood=bad sappy tasting yellow smoke


----------



## rwlanthier

Here in Louisiana, pecan has been used by forefathers of smoking for years because it is readily available.  Recently cold smoked 40 lbs. of cured bacon for 6 hours with pecan and it is fantastic.


----------



## kajun58

I smoke Boudin. & Andouille sausage with nothing but pecan. Not to strong and not to mild. Just right.


----------



## unclebob

Looking to buy bulk pecan wood .. in New Jersey... any thoughts? Looking for sticks or splits rather than chunks, Thinking a cord or two .. 

Thanks


----------



## smoker21

I'm not sure about NJ, but here in Missouri, Pecan wood is plentiful.  It has a milder flavor than Oak or Hickory.  I use it on Chicken and veggies all the time.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Somebody needs to come up with Pecan cologne because it smells that good. I tried it due to my research here at the SMF and it is by far my favorite wood at this point. I am able to find it at Home Depot but nobody else in the area appears to carry this type of wood. No access to forests here in So Cal so I just use chunks on my OKJ. 

George


----------



## dhaupin

Stumbled upon SMF randomly, this thread is a top pecan Google result, sry for reviving again :) If anyone reads this far, here is my experience with pecan, used mostly in an Akorn JR (a tricky small smoke, but so convenient and great).

First of all, I love all the flavors of all the woods....but that does not mean all the woods are equal. Pecan is superior in many ways. In my opinion (IMO) it is the most superior wood for all around, all cases.

Since no one has really addressed the pecan flavor in any G thread I've seen...I offer my opinion. The initial smoke off the bat is a most delicious mixture of carmelization+ vanilla, and noticeably deep in a fruity way. That initial caramel fruit burn doesn't wear off too quickly, instead transitions nicely into aromas similar to a good clean/white oak. It's a solid wood, with heart core redish in lucky slices. There seems to be a bit more heat than oak/lump, the burn is a bit faster, but not so much that chunks of pecan side by side would burn out on you.

For full heat, the imparted flavor lends itself more than others (IMO) towards the delicious end of the sear reaction. You can spice up the heat and still retain wood flavor, without overdoing it or bittering out. In low and slow, some solid fist chunks gives a good base, and for more flavor you can add 3-4 chips as you need to keep up wherever your coals are hitting. For those who *aren't *looking for piercing or obtrusive smoke flavor taking the stage, *this wood is for you*. It's about the food, not your wood, right? This wood always performs.

Pecan is not hard to find if you're in the right area. Walmart (or other chains) carry it for less than $6 a bag for chunks here in NW PA. The bag will last you a solid month if you split it with good hardwood lump, and don't have a huuuuge grill :) 3 chunks give a bunch of flavor to handfuls of lump.
*
These are a few of my favorite things about pecan:*

- Fist or chunks of pecan work very well when combined with decent lump. Use lump as heat, and pecan as flavor. The pecan lasts forever even with a ton of lump around. It's a predictable heat with relatively low ash.

- The pecan is light enough, yet robust enough in all the right ways, so that most folks enjoy the flavor. I have onboarded many folks who "hate smoked meats" but "love the charcoal flavor" onto pecan, and they never new it happened.

- Hands down theeeee best smelling smoke (IMO), especially once any Liquid Aminos, Garlic, Onion, or Herbs start their drippings. If you're going to fill your neighborhood or festival, you might as well do it right :)

- The family + neighborhood + consumers comment more about the pecan aromas more than other woods I grill/smoke with. Maybe this is a vanity/random thing, but I just find it interesting that pecan brings more attention (even before the meal hits the grill).

Overall, if you haven't tried pecan, do it tomorrow :)

-


----------



## banderson7474

How long does it typically take for pecan wood to be dry enough?  I have a friend who has a full backyard of pecan trees.  I can't believe I haven't thought of snatching up fallen branches until now??!! 

I need to research but I'm guessing if I snap a branch and as long as it isn't green or sappy, it's good to go?


----------



## jbellard

Hey Banderson,

I have used small branches immediately after breaking them apart but have a bunch of logs that I let season for at least 6 months before using. 
Cut up a bunch and get it started seasoning then watch out because pecan is great for smoking.


----------



## AllenRR

sparkypyro said:


> Pecan/apple combo for my turkeys and chicken. Nothing better than the smell of the 2 together, the entire hood knows what I'm cooking based on the smells filling their homes. The taste is great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best turkey I ever had was pecan smoked with honey butter put on right at the end of the cook.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq

packrat said:


> Was at Ace Hardware with the wife who was buying plants or something.  Happened to need wood chunks and they had some on sale.  Just used up the last of my apple chips, so I thought I'd try something new.  Choice was either mesquite or pecan.  I chose the pecan.  Has anybody used it a lot?  What is it like?  Anything it's particularly good smoking with?  Thanks.


Chicken pork ribs sausage love pecan try it


----------



## klintdaddysmoker

So I’m on the hunt for buying bulk amounts of pecan wood at a reasonable price. I live in Michigan and I’m not wanting to buy from a store. Does anyone know or have any they would sell? I’m currently in the Lake Charles, LA area.


----------



## indaswamp

If you have the muscle, you should be able to find all you want after hurricane Ida blew through the Baton Rouge area. Either cut it yourself or ride around and find some for sale cut and stacked by the road.....


----------



## Mr. Zorg

indaswamp said:


> If you have the muscle, you should be able to find all you want after hurricane Ida blew through the Baton Rouge area. Either cut it yourself or ride around and find some for sale cut and stacked by the road.....


Wurd.

I knew folks in Baton Rouge making homemade lump charcoal from the pecan & water oak downed by Gustav in 2008 after running out of room to stack & season any more green wood for smoking to season, back while we lived in rural St. James Parish.


----------



## indaswamp

Rural St. James.....My Family roots are from there. Live in Gonzales now.


----------



## klintdaddysmoker

Mr. Zorg said:


> Wurd.
> 
> I knew folks in Baton Rouge making homemade lump charcoal from the pecan & water oak downed by Gustav in 2008 after running out of room to stack & season any more green wood for smoking to season, back while we lived in rural St. James Parish.



do you remember what they charged and/or where about I could find them? I imagine most likely being sense 2008 chances are slim lol.


----------



## Mr. Zorg

Nope, they were associated with the now long moribund The Smoke Ring forum. And it's likely they've burned up everything they gathered from that event 13 years ago by now. We left Louisiana in early2012, relocated to The Great Lakes area again by my wife's employer, and then in 2016 finally back to Texas, been here in The Alamo City since that summer.

Why not look around for folks doing something similar in the wake of far more recent & relevant Hurricane Ida like @indaswap suggested?



 indaswamp
, we lived a few miles upriver from the traffic light at Grand Point, right along Hwy 3125, and worked at the Marathon Garyville facility from mid 2005 to early 2012. I mostly worked on what was then the largest construction project on the North American continent, with a peak labor force of 10,000 workers arriving and departing that job site each day. Truly memorable!


----------



## indaswamp

Ah...I got extended family that live in Grand Point, as well as Paulina on the river. I remember that job...traffic nightmare!


----------



## JWFokker

I love pecan. Fairly strong smoke flavor, not quite as strong as hickory, but the aroma is so much better than hickory smoke.


----------

